# Help with Gene identification



## Dave's Pigeons (4 mo ago)

Hello, I recently got a few pigeons to keep. I'm still learning about pigeon genetics (mostly because I'm fascinated by genetics) but also trying to Identify my bird's genes. I have a couple pigeons that I believe are grizzles but not sure. Can someone please guide me if I'm correct or not. Another pigeon I think is a black spread. I attached some photos of them. Also what other genes/breeds do you see in them?


----------

